# Looking for an active buddy (buddies) LTTTC #2



## Braven05

Hi! 

I'm looking for a buddy (or buddies) to move forward on this TTC journey with. I don't have a ton of support in real life because I feel like people have just forgotten about me and my struggle, since it's been so long. 

I'm 36 years old my husband and I have been TTC baby #2 for 4 years 4 months now. We have a 5 year old DD and started trying when she was 11 months old. Hubby turns 40 next month and has 2 older daughters from a previous marriage.

I was diagnosed in June of this year with PCOS and my doctor started me on Metformin. I have been seeing some gradual changes to my cycle which had gotten really erratic. I've always had long cycles and never the same from month to month. But not until about 7 cycles ago did I start having mid-cycle bleeding. Some months I had spotting or full on bleeding for 14 days out of the month. 

Since starting the Met my cycles have gone from 32-39 days to 29-30 days in length. And just the past cycle I had no spotting at all which was really exciting. :happydance:

I had a follow up with my gyn a couple of weeks ago and she was really encouraged by the change in my cycles. She gave me the option of sticking with the Met to see if that helped things or starting on ovulation stimulation. 

After so long, I of course chose stimulation. She also gave me a choice of Clomid or Femara. I did a cycle of Clomid 2 years ago and (while I know one cycle isn't completely indicative) I didn't respond so I didn't want to go back on it. My follicles actually shrunk during my monitoring. 

So I chose Femara. She started me at 2.5 mg days 5-9. I finished my last one yesterday. DH and I have decided to DTD every other day from here until...who knows lol :shrug:

I am overweight, working on losing...although I've gotten way off track lately. Since January of this year I've lost 65 lbs and DH has lost about 50 lbs. Trying to find my motivation again. Halloween candy isn't helping.

Anyways. I always found this site so helpful back when I was TTC my first LO but the secondary fertility and LTTTC sections are kind of slow these days. Just want someone else who is struggling or TTCing who wants to give and receive support! It's tough feeling so alone in the world. :blush:


----------



## MamaBerry

Hi Braven,

I was wondering if could join you? I'm 39 years old and ttc #2, for about 2 years now. I have a 4 year old DS, who is the light of my life. I have DOR, but waited to go back to my fertility clinic because, honestly, I hated going through all the cycle monitoring, blood tests, us, etc. Also DS was a difficult pregnancy and needed a lot of care after he was born. 

It took quite a few months to get all the tests done again and right before I was scheduled to start treatments, I actually got a BFP. My second BFP in this crazy 10 year ttc rollercoaster I have been on. Unfortunately that ended in a MC at the end of May. My doctor thinks its probably egg quality.

So here I am, getting acupuncture, hopped up on supplements and trying the "natural" way for a bit, before I have one last go at the fertility clinic. I'm also trying to lose a few pounds (congrats on losing the 65 lbs!) and be the healthiest me possible, before I go back.

I have a short 26-27 day cycle, and currently am in my TWW.

All my friends have 2 kids, so its a bit lonely for me too. Here's wishing the both of us lots of luck and baby dust!


----------



## Braven05

Hi MamaBerry!

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I've never experienced one and I can't even imagine. I'm worried about that happening with the meds I'm on now, if I do conceive because I know after trying for so long it would absolutely destroy me.

I'm sorry to hear about your DOR diagnosis as well. I kind of wonder if I'm dealing with that as well, due to my age. 

It sucks to be surrounded by others who have multiple children. I always wanted a big family. I kind of compromised when I met my DH, as he already had two children. I felt like if I could have two of my own, 4 would be wonderful. Never imagined I'd be dealing with secondary infertility after getting pregnant so easily with #1. At the time, 5 months felt like forever though!

I'm not having a ton of monitoring done because I don't have insurance coverage for fertility treatments and can't afford a lot. Most of what is getting done now is under the guise of me having issues with my cycle/spotting. We can only go so far with things though, so all my eggs are in one basket now. Hoping the femara and metformin along with the weight loss helps!


----------



## missi1717

Braven05 said:


> Hi MamaBerry!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I've never experienced one and I can't even imagine. I'm worried about that happening with the meds I'm on now, if I do conceive because I know after trying for so long it would absolutely destroy me.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your DOR diagnosis as well. I kind of wonder if I'm dealing with that as well, due to my age.
> 
> It sucks to be surrounded by others who have multiple children. I always wanted a big family. I kind of compromised when I met my DH, as he already had two children. I felt like if I could have two of my own, 4 would be wonderful. Never imagined I'd be dealing with secondary infertility after getting pregnant so easily with #1. At the time, 5 months felt like forever though!
> 
> I'm not having a ton of monitoring done because I don't have insurance coverage for fertility treatments and can't afford a lot. Most of what is getting done now is under the guise of me having issues with my cycle/spotting. We can only go so far with things though, so all my eggs are in one basket now. Hoping the femara and metformin along with the weight loss helps!

Hi Ladies! Mind if I join? I haven't been on this site in a while...felt like I needed a break from symptom spotting!! I have a beautiful 3 year old (she will be 4 in Feb) 
She was incredibly easy to become pregnant with (we weren't trying...we were actually trying to prevent pregnancy...we weren't married yet) 
So, we decided to ttc #2 in Nov 2014. ( We did take a few cycles off....loooooong story lol) 
Back in March, my gyn referred me to a fertility clinic... I haven't made an appointment yet... I know it sounds weird, but I'm almost afraid to. I'm afraid they will tell me something is wrong and that it can't be fixed.... so each month for the past 24 cycles, I have been slowly losing that glimmer of hope. Guess it's time to put it my big girl pants on and visit the RE. 
I am 32 and my hubby is 37.
I am in the same boat regarding insurance... so everything will be out of pocket. &#128542; 
Everyone around me is pregnant or was pregnant and had already given birth....and I'm over here staring at stark white bfns. 
I would love to join you and compare stories, vent etc. Good luck to both of you! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Braven05

Hi Missi,

Yay :) Would love more buddies. I'm sorry to hear about your trouble with conceiving baby #2. I totally get the being afraid part. It's scary to think that there are issues. 

I know, from being around for quite some time that it could be something simple though. Not to say it definitely is, but it could be. Unfortunately, you won't know until you see someone about it. 

It's just insane that you can get pregnant with one child and then your body just decides not to do it again. I feel awful sometimes because when I was pregnant with my DD I remember saying that if she was the only child I could ever have, I would be happy with it. 

And of course I love her and I'm so so grateful to have her and I know there are women out there who can't even have one child, which also makes me feel incredibly guilty. But you just can't stop the desire for another when you want it so bad. 

Today is CD12 for me. Hoping to see some signs of O in the next few days. I'm not feeling super confident about this cycle but definitely feel like we're moving in the right direction!


----------



## MamaBerry

Hi Braven and Missi! I hope you are both having a good day so far!

I totally understand being scared too. I've been to see a specialist before and I didn't want to see her again because I was scared she'd have worse news for me, lol. But it is also nice to know if anything at all is going on. It helps with planning out what you want to do. At the same time I wouldn't take what they say as the be all, end all. I was told I have DOR, and when they did a u/s on my ovaries I had a total of 0 follicles, yep 0! My doctor really didn't think I had a chance to become pregnant, and told me I'd be wasting my money going through treatments. But I someone still got pregnant on my own, and my body somehow popped out one egg. I miscarried, but the fact that I got pregnant at all was still something (hopefully a good sign).

Braven I know what you mean too, when you say you feel guilty for wanting another baby, when some women can't have any. I feel the same way too. Sometimes I think I should just be grateful for what I do have....and I am! But my crazy brain can't keep the baby thoughts away.

I'm on cd18, and driving myself crazy with symptom spotting :haha: For some reason my boobs have been sore for the past two days and I don't know if it means anything. My period came super early twice this year, so it could be that too. 

Braven, hope you get your O soon!


----------



## Braven05

I hate symptom spotting! lol I was THE WORST with that when I was TTC my first and maybe for the first year of TTC #2. Now I just know that my body is capable of any crazy old thing and I can't trust it.

Also, with taking fertility meds, I really can't trust anything. I used an opk yesterday because my ovaries felt strange but got nothing. My doctor warned me that the meds could interfere with tests though.

I hate waiting. And I'm not even in the TWW yet. I always have signs of ovulation, even if it's not happening. I wish there was some way of knowing if I was actually releasing an egg!

Anyways, hope you're doing well MamaBerry!


----------



## MamaBerry

Sorry I've been MIA! Had some work events then my little guy got sick, then hubby got sick, and it was just me holding down the fort. Thank goodness they are both on the mend!

Braven, any signs of O yet?

I'm on cd23 now, and counting down the days before I can POAS :haha:

I haven't used opk's in a while because I have pretty significant symptoms from ovulation, but if this cycle is a bust I may cave and buy some. Even thought I'm symptom spotting like crazy, I don't think this cycle is going to land me my bfp. Which is okay. I started some supplements (Ubiquinol etc.) and accupuncture in October and I heard it takes about 3 months before it affects egg quality.

On a happy note, I managed to lose 10 lbs! then gained it all back after a few work parties/events that were going on :dohh: And its just the start of the holiday season...I need to be more dedicated to my weight loss goals because I know it will help with ttc, but its so hard sometimes. Oh well, this week is a new week, and I will try again.

How are you doing Braven and Missi?


----------



## Braven05

Hi MamaBerry. Sorry to hear about the sickness! I've just caught the cold DD has had hanging around for the past week or so and ugh. I feel you. Hopefully hubby doesn't catch it because there's nothing worse than a man cold haha

I have had cramps on both sides for the past 2 days or so and a little ewcm, although not as much as I usually get. 

Hubby and I have been DTD every other day up until CD 14 and then we did it 3 days in a row. I'm CD 17 today. No OPKs left so who knows. Fingers crossed though!

I've got my fingers crossed for you as well. You shouldn't have too much longer before you'll know. 

I haven't even got to the TWW yet and I'm already impatient. I hate waiting!! lol


----------



## MamaBerry

I hate waiting too, I don't know how I get through the TWW each month! LOL

Wow you and hubby were able to get in er...alot of action? lol on all the right days! I am so jealous :) I have to say, my little guy has some innate sense and is somehow able to foil many of our plans at DTD, hahahahaha
Good luck, this cycle sound like a good one!

Hope you feel better soon Braven. And hopefully your husband doesn't get sick too, man colds are terrible :haha:


----------



## Braven05

Thanks MamaBerry! I'm still feeling pretty awful this morning. I feel bad because answering phones is a big part of my job and I'm just not able to, today.

I think in general hubby and I have a pretty good sex life lol But this month has been with the intention of conceiving obviously. We've DTD 7 times in the last 12 days. I can't say it's all been enjoyable haha. More like a duty but he's on board with it so might as well go for it.

Fortunately my DD is pretty good about going to sleep and staying that way at least until the early hours of the morning when she gets up too early. I'm thankful for that. I can imagine that would make it hard, if your LO is up and down all night.


----------



## MamaBerry

So the :witch: got me early again, this is the second cycle in a row. Aargh, now I'm scared I'm going through early menopause, which wouldn't be a surprise since I have DOR....sigh...bring on the stress!!


----------



## Braven05

Oh no I'm so sorry Mamaberry. That really stinks. Do you have any sort of plan in place now? Will you talk to your doctor about the short cycles?


----------



## MamaBerry

I'm seeing my naturopath next Tuesday and trying to get an earlier appointment with my fertility clinic. I'm supposed to meet with the fertility doctor early January to talk about my next medicated cycle.

Fun times ahead... At least its Friday, and I may indulge in a bit of wine or a good cocktail this weekend. Or something VERY chocolatey 

How are you feeling Braven?


----------



## Braven05

That sounds like a good plan! I hope you can get some answers. 

I am feeling okay. A bit better with my cold. I'm fairly certain that I am out, already, and I'm no more than 5 dpo if I actually O'd.


----------



## dan-o

Hi braven, I think I remember you!

I'm almost 40 now and have had a history of many miscarriages, which has made me LTTTC at times. 
This time round we have not prevented since my DS was born in June 2015. Had one pregnancy so far since him and recently lost that one.

I tried a couple cycles of clomid cycles back along but either got cysts or just one follicle and bfn. I've had great success with it in the past though. 

Hi mama berry. I'm having the same issue with shortening cycles.. and thinking the same thing.. surely we are too young though! Hope so!


----------



## Braven05

Hi Dan-o! I recognize your name as well. We maybe were ttc around the same time in 2010! My dd was born in August. I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. Big hugs your way. 

CD26 for me today. Feeling super crampy so feeling like I'm out and on to another femara cycle once the witch shows. Should be in the next 3-4 days. I have to test in order to get another prescription. 

I was trying to be optimistic for this to happen in the first cycle but I kind of knew it wouldn't. 

Oh well, on to next cycle and an increased dosage!


----------



## dan-o

I almost always get AF like cramps in early pregnancy.. don't count yourself out yet braven!! 

I'm cd2 today on my first proper cycle after MC. Not medicating or timing TTC at the moment, just taking vitex, ciq10, folic and b vit and winging it. :flower:


----------



## Braven05

I dunno...I feel kind of odd. Definitely not typical pre-AF symptoms. But...dealing with the femara is like dealing with the unknown. I don't know what the meds might be causing. It's a waiting game. CD 27 so should just be a couple more days until AF shows.


----------



## MamaBerry

Hi Braven and Dan-O, how are you all doing? Any good news?

I'm CD21 today, and used an OPK this month, so hopefully I can get lucky. Anywho, will be testing (early) on Friday and every day afterwards, lol


----------



## Braven05

Sorry, forgot to update! CD 8 here, last cycle was a bust. 31 day cycle, crazy how many symptoms I had. 

Anyways, I'm on my last day of femara tomorrow. Went up to 5mg this month. I feel my ovaries doing something already so I hope it's a good sign. They feel heavy and slightly achey. 

We'll start BDing regularly probably on CD 10 every other day. I have an u/s scheduled for CD 13 to check my follies. Hoping for good news. 

Fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted.


----------



## MamaBerry

Braven, that does sound like a good sign, I hope your u/s shows some nice big follies! Keep us posted too!

I have a slightly, possibly irrational, hope that this is THE cycle. When I used the OPK i got my smiley faces on cd14 and cd15, and miracle of miracles Hubs and I got to DTD both days (without my little guy waking up in the middle of the night, like he is prone to do, lol).

I know I should be strong and hold out to test on Monday, but I will probably cave and test tomorrow. Will send a quick update if I do! Geez, its so hard to work when all I want to do is POAS, hahaha


----------



## Braven05

lol that's awesome MamaBerry! Fingers and toes crossed for you. Sounds like you had great timing!

I should pick up some opks but I'm happy to be going in and actually see how things are responding. I have an appointment afterwards to speak with my gyn. 

I was going to ask about using this trigger shot I have leftover from my cancelled Clomid/IUI cycle back in 2014 but I checked the exp. date on it and it expired 2/2016. What a waste. I had coverage at the time so paid nothing for it, but the price on that little vial is $245!

Anywho, let me know how your tests go!


----------



## dan-o

Mama berry all sounds really positive! Hope you are right I'll be checking for your updates!!!

Braven that's annoying, good job you are not out of pocket! Good luck with your ultrasound, fx for a couple of juicy follies! 

I'm right at the point of ovulation, been a good cycle so far as I've made it to cd16 which gives me a much higher chance of a viable egg! Also blaring fertile signs, the vitex is definitely make a difference. (I've had ridiculously early ovulation and short LP issues recently)


----------



## MamaBerry

I tested this morning, and it was a B.F.N. Stark white bfn. Kinda bummed, but it is early so my ridiculous hope fairy is still flitting around in my head. If AF doesn't show, I will test on Tuesday, just to make sure.

I feel you Braven. In 2012 I had the fertility drugs covered by work, but now nothing is :( I won't be taking any until January, but I have the price list and its a bit daunting.

That's great news dan-o! Can I ask how long you've been using the vitex? I'm on a bunch of things (Ubiquinol, Withania...) from my naturopath but she didn't mention vitex. I think I'm going to ask her about it next week.

Hope you all get to enjoy the weekend!


----------



## dan-o

Ugh sorry for the bfn :( xxx Hopefully just a tad too early :hugs: 

Vitex is also known as chaste berry and agnus castus, so you may know or be taking it it as that instead? I started it in September after a long run of bfn's and fell pregnant right away, unfortunately not with a viable one (but I have always issues with that)


----------



## MamaBerry

Well another bfn this morning, but still no AF. I actually am taking Vitex under the name of Chaste Tree :haha: so maybe its helping to get my cycle back to 28 days? I started it at the beginning of November.

I'm sorry to hear you have issues staying pregnant dan-o. I have only had the one mc, and the fear of it adds another layer to this IF craziness.

Braven did you have your u/s yet?


----------



## Braven05

Hey, sorry about the BFN MamaBerry!

I had my u/s yesterday and overall it was a positive experience. My gyn was almost giddy with what she saw, although I read into it (stupid Google) afterwards and didn't feel quite so promising afterwards.

So, I had 2 follies on the left and one tiny, insignificant one on the right. One of the follies she said, smaller than the other was odd shaped and she was sure was a cyst which she said is not uncommon when taking fertility meds. The other was nice and round and she said looked very typical of a pre-ovulatory follicle.

My endometrium was also nice and thick so she said that it looked like I was responding well to the meds...meds tell my brain to produce the right chemicals to grow follicles, follicles grow which in turn tell my uterus to grow lining. 

She was excited about it but when she told me the measurement, it sounded awful big to me - 2.91 cm or 29 mm. Everything I read said that this was over mature or a cyst. But I feel like if she didn't think it was viable, she would have said something, you know?

Anyways, I asked about using my old trigger shot and she said she couldn't advise me to but if I did, it wouldn't hurt anything. If it was too old it simply wouldn't work, but it wouldn't hurt anything.

Soo, we "triggered" last night and DTD. We'll DTD again tomorrow and every other day for another few days. I don't feel anything doing anything so who knows. 

We also chatted and made some plans for moving forward. I probably won't do any monitoring again, as I was just curious if I was responding. I really can't afford to pay out of pocket for extra visits and scans, etc. 

She is willing to bump me to 7.5 mg if I'm willing to do another cycle of 5 mg first. She also said all of the symptoms I had last cycle were a really good sign. She seemed very optimistic. I've got my fingers crossed for sure!


----------



## dan-o

No no braven!! Don't worry about 29. At all!

Mine are usually over 30 when on clomid and all 3 of my kids are from follies of over 30!! Hurts like hell when they pop and I get awful bloating after ov but who cares if it works :haha:


Mama, so sorry you got a bfn :( yes chaste tree is the same I believe. It's working wonders for me, I feel a lot better on it!

Yeah the multiple losses are vile. I go through spates of getting pregnant easily with non viable babies, then can have long bfn stretches for no good reason either! Worth all the pain when it goes right though!


----------



## Braven05

Omg Dan-o you just made me so happy! I searched and searched trying to find stories of others getting bfps from follies that big and found almost nothing! I'm so relieved to hear that. Thank you.


----------



## Braven05

And boy were you right about it hurting! Holy. I usually get O pain and sometimes pretty severe...yikes this hurts! Hubby and I DTD this morning before work!

Fingers crossed this is a good one and the swimmers are strong and ready to penetrate lol


----------



## dan-o

Evil isn't it :haha: how are you ovaries today? Are you having another scan? 

Mama? You ok? Anything yet? 

6-7dpo for me based on when my fertile signs disappeared. 
Af style cramps, which can be a good sign, but AF actually came at this day on my last cycle. That was right off the back of a MC tho, so the short LP was nothing too unusual for me. It better not come early again tho, feels like I've spent equal time bleeding and not this year!! :grr:

Also horribly grumpy. Again can mean PMS or pregnancy. 

Don't you just love symptom spotting? :dohh:


----------



## dan-o

I've just ordered some tests. Let's see if they get here before AF does :haha:


----------



## Braven05

Dan-O, I have my fingers crossed for you! I hope the witch stays away. I'm counting on a BFP this month and I need a bump buddy!

CD 16 today. Going to DTD one last time tonight just in case the egg's still hanging around. Maybe CD 18 as well, just to be certain. My ovaries feel mostly normal today. Little bit crampy but nothing intense like yesterday. Just a tiny bit of ewcm today too, so I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday.

I took a cheapie test to see if I still had hcg in my body and got a faint positive. That serves two purposes. One, I feel like since it's still there 4 days after triggering there's a good chance that it wasn't too old and may have actually made me release the egg. Two, it told me that those cheapie tests work for when I actually need to use them.

Weird to see a positive test though!


----------



## Braven05

Oh, and I'm not doing anymore monitoring. Will wait for AF or when it's time to test. I won't do the follicle scan next month either, due to costs. I at least know now that I'm responding, ya know?


----------



## Braven05

How's it going ladies??


----------



## dan-o

AF got me! Yuck! Although I'm looking at my fertile window falling over Christmas this month which is fun! X


----------



## Braven05

Boo, I'm sorry to hear that Dan-O. Christmas will be busy in more ways than one this year I guess :haha:

I'm 7 dpo today. Don't feel anything at all other than minor soreness in breasts and cramping I've had all along. I seem to cramp consistently from when I O until AF comes with Femara. It's strange. 

This TWW is definitely dragging on this month. :wacko:


----------



## Braven05

Hello ladies! CD 2 this morning. Just filled another prescription of Femara and will start it tomorrow for CD 3-7 this month instead of 5-9. Hubby will get his swimmers checked tomorrow morning. On to cycle 3 and trying to stay positive!


----------



## Velathria

Hi there ladies :) could I join you? I dont have that many to support me either so was hoping to find a few buddies. I had two ladies that I talked to on here but they both have decided to take a long break from ttc so been looking for new friends. 

I am 26 years old and dh is 24. I have a son from someone else, he is five years old. My dh is the most amazing father to him so I want us to have a baby together and he wants it too. And I can see how my DS flocks to all the babies we see. He always asks me why he doesn't have sibling's and we are trying so hard. We've been ttcing now for 15 months now and at about 8 months of trying I had gotten pregnant but lost it right away again... 

I am currently at 9 dpo and have a good feeling about this cycle. I so hope it happens. 

The annoying part is, we finally had an appt at a fertility specilist but then I got pregnant so I thought we don't need it anymore so I didn't go. And now they say we have to wait another year of ttc after the MC to even qualify seeing a specialist. 

It makes me wanna cry.. I feel like something isn't right. And I don't know what. 

Anyway hopefully we can all be there for eachother. Everyone I know doesn't understand what it's like to try for so long.


----------



## Braven05

Hi Velathria! Sorry to hear you're having trouble conceiving and sorry for your loss! It's definitely hard to find support IRL, particularly with secondary infertility


----------



## Velathria

Yeah all the advice they give you is to stop stressing about it or to relax. And that does not help. :(

Took a test today, bfn buy it's only 9 dpo.


----------



## Braven05

Still could be early! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Velathria

Thanks ^^ I think I'm gonna wait until after christmas because it'll be hectic and all. Don't need the extra stress lol. And hopefully it'll get my mind off of ttw. :D 

I was hoping I could surprise my dh on christmas but guess it'll have to wait. How are you? Ready for Christmas? Is your little one excited?


----------



## Braven05

We are ready! I'm working most of the day today but then we will go to my mother's house for a Christmas Eve celebration and then tomorrow Christmas at home. Can't wait.

I was also hoping to be able to have a Christmas surprise this year but no such luck. Onwards and upwards though I guess. 

Are you all ready for Christmas?


----------



## Velathria

I'm sorry you couldn't give your dh that surprise but maybe a belated one? How far along in the cycle are you? 

Yeah we are ready. :) My son is super excited :D he got cookies and milk ready for santa :D 

And he is in bed already so santa can come :) thankfully this year we have the presents all wrapped in advance. Last year was so hectic trying to wrap them on christmas eve. lol 

We will be celebrating christmas with my in laws but she has two children at the same age as my son so he is looking forward to that. Still have to bake the sweet potato casserole tomorrow. So will get up early to get everything ready. 

Even today on christmas eve I haven't really thought about being pregnant or not and i think tomorrow i will be thankfully busy enough but then the days after will be hard again. Hope AF stays far away and there is a little bun in my oven :)


----------



## Braven05

Hopefully this cycle will be our cycle. 3rd times the charm!? 

I'm on CD 4 today, so have taken my second dose of femara. 3 more days of it. 

The last tww was like torture. I'm hoping it isn't as bad this time. I hate how much of my brain and emotions are tied up thinking about ttc these days. Feel guilty a lot because it feels like I'm shortchanging my daughter. 

Anyways, just got to bed after a loooong day. Merry Christmas to you and your family!


----------



## Velathria

i know what you mean. I am so focused on having a nother one that i sometimes worry that I seem to not have as much focus on my son but my dh says that I shouldn't worry so much and that I am over him all the time XD 

so it looks like it's all in my mind. I just see how much my son wants a sibling and it breaks my heart that I can't give it to him. Why is it taking so long?! My whole family is super fertile. They all had like 6 or more children and none of them ever had problems conceiving. My aunt got her tubes tide and still got pregnant, I mean seriously?! And I can't even do it with all the tubes intact. I just don't understand. Especially with my first son I got pregnant the first month of my BCP. So why is it taking so long this time around? 

I just don't understand and the health system here in Ireland is crap. 

God i'm so exhausted today. I've been like that since 5 pm... I feel like all I want to do is lay down on the bed and fall asleep immediately. 
Only two more days and then my AF is due. 

I so hope this is it. I don't want to say it but i totally feel pregnant but i don't want to jinx it. 

I hope this is your cycle Brave. Like they say 3rd times the charm :) hahaha.. 

Got my fingers crossed and lots of babydust your way :)


----------



## Velathria

looks like my AF is on her way... :(me and DH DTD last night and then i had mucus with a pink tinge in it. And today when i wiped, there was (sorry tmi) sperm mixed with pink. And i am having the typical AF cramps so just waiting now for the evil Witch to show :( guess next month is another try. 

Just wanted to keep you guys up to date. 

How are you all doing?


----------

